# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Is 3d dangerous good for kids?

## cowy

i saw some article that stated some(or may be all) 3d printer is dangerous to kids especially the FDM one because they use heat to melt the filament which oxidize the toxic out of the plastic.

----------


## awerby

Some plastics are more toxic than others. PLA is low on the toxicity scale, although it may emit hormone-mimicking nano-particles when heated. ABS is worse, though. SLS printers melt particles of plastic or metal with lasers, so they require positive ventilation as well. Other types of printers have problems of their own - the photo-reactive resins used in SLA or DLP printers aren't something you want in your kid's mouth or on their skin, while powder-bed printers (like the Z-corp machines) use proprietary powders and binders of unknown composition, so it's hard to say how toxic they might be, although no powder is good to breathe. Probably the safest type are the LOM printers, like the Mcor Iris, which use regular paper as a feedstock, laminate them with glue and print on them with inkjet inks. They aren't cheap, though...

----------


## Susanne

3d printed objects are safer for kids over the age 3, depending upon the material used and construction of the object. The process of 3d printing has many potential risks, but one product especially, Cube is suitable for kids over 8.

----------


## Harley Flynn

The heating pan is dangerous for kids as well. If you put your hands in the darn hot thing. Of course, if printer is cheap, it's probably made of cheap and not very high-grade parts.

----------


## Susanne

I agree with @Harley, never leave young kids alone with a 3D printer. By all means, 3D printers are not any toys. So, must be handled with caution.

----------


## AlexanderPetrex

Hidden dangers of 3D printing

3D printers also emit ultrafine particles that are impossible to see with the naked eye. Although small in size, these particulates are particularly harmful because of their ability to get permanently stuck in the human respiratory tract. Additionally, small particulates have a larger total surface area that creates an increased physical exposure risk between body surfaces and hazardous particulate surfaces.

----------


## carolportugal

It can be dangerous if they touch the extruder or if the room is too small because of some material are not good for the health.

----------


## Truptir

I agree with you, 3D printers are not for kids, it is not good for them. Nice information.

----------


## Peterlovediy

Parents should notify their child about the probable dangers; do not abandon them unwatched, and use precautions (gloves, glasses, etc.) when handling a 3D printer.

----------


## Daniel-J

It's dangerous for children. We need to keep this kind of equipment in a locked room or outside the house.

----------


## cathyeva

Is it dangerous? I am teaching in 3D print in China. It is so necessary for me to get the latest information about the 3D print. If you have any relative information, could you send it to me. Thank you very much!

----------


## AlexisSarah

If you have the correct printer and material, a 3D printer can be a great way to make toys and other little items for your kids.

ABS and PLA are the safest plastics for children, with PLA being a non-toxic bioplastic.

However, if your child has a habit of putting things in their mouth, it is not recommended. Also, try to protect your child from tiny plastic particles that are released into the air during the printing process, as they can be toxic to inhale and aggravate asthma and other respiratory problems.

Furthermore, the printer's nozzle can reach temperatures of above 260°C, causing severe burns if touched.

----------


## 3dsbon

3D printed objects and using a 3D printer may be safe for kids, but there are many issues to consider. Parents and educators will need to consider factors related to their use of 3D printing in order to make decisions regarding children in their care.

----------


## JosephB

Using a printer that prints with ABS plastic, the child will smell bad when the plastic melts. It's an allergen. It is better to choose devices that work with PLA plastic.

----------


## Jovanninelson

It's dangerous for children never leave young kids alone with a 3D printer.

----------

